# Drill Press Safety



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you unplug your DP to change bits??


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 16, 2006)

This is Why You don't use a Chain for the Chuck Key Keeper, Starts unexpectely and You have Shrapnel...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 16, 2006)

That is exactly why I use a chain "key tainer" for a chuck keeper.
If I forget it retracts to the reel.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Eagle:

I've got one of those on my DP(bought my DP used and it came with the machine); but it doesn't always pull the key out of the chuck....may have to do with the geometry of where it is mounted.  Maybe I need to fool with it a bit??  My previous DP had a "safety key".....had a little spring loaded tip that forcibly expelled the key from the chuck if there was no pressure on it.  I hated that key with a passion and almost modified it to work like a "normal" key; but never did.


----------



## opfoto (Sep 16, 2006)

Not normally, but I do pull the safety key out of the switch. My key also has the self eject pin. A real pain at times, but I have never considered modifying it.


----------

